# Arrows for 3D & Outdoor Target



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

I shoot Black Eagle PS23’s for everything. I only own one compound bow and basically can’t be bothered with switching arrows and retuning for each season.


----------



## AdMiller86 (Apr 10, 2021)

I shoot Easton SuperDrive 23s. I am waiting to see and hear some reviews on the 4mm SDs as I prefer a small diameter for shooting distance in open field at longer range. For 3D and field in wooded areas most popular arrows will be between 19 and 27 diameter. Just pick a brand you like or prefer and go from there. They are just about all +/- 1grn or less between most manufacturers.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Depends… are you mainly a 3D guy or a target guy? If your mainly a 3D guy and run 23 diameter or larger shafts your not gonna enjoy shooting them for 50m stuff and probably not gonna like it for field either. 

If your a target guy 1st… and you run smaller diameter shafts then your not gonna catch as many lines but they will work fine for 3D. I fall into this category and run Easton Procomps for everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm mainly field & target & use the same arrow for 3Ds. I use Platinum Plus Easton Aluminum 1913s mostly.. Somtimes a 1716... I use Pink Blazers & red feathers most tmes.


----------



## matt_swanson (Jul 11, 2021)

I wanted to run the same arrows mainly for 3D but decent enough to shoot indoors and went with PS23s.


----------



## TMCMULLEN1993 (Jan 27, 2017)

dswelfelt said:


> Is it best to run different arrows for 3D vs outdoor target? Or, is there a good compromise in diameter that will work for both?


My personal opinion is it would depend a lot on the wind. Most people don’t know this but Levi Morgan would actually set his bow up to shoot X-Cutters as well as some skinnies with just some minor adjustments and this was all because of wind. If you look at most guys shooting the OPA they are using Platinum Pierces, and Easton X10’s because when you are shooting distances like that the last thing you want is a Lincoln log catching a small gust of air and blowing you out for a 5. If it was long distance shooting I would go with a small diameter, but anything for like IBO or ASA I would use a X-cutter or PS23. In some cases guys shooting known pro in the ASA use small diameter to help with glance outs.


----------



## tpham32 (Oct 17, 2018)

IMHO, there are two methods. 1) You can have a jack-of-all-trades setup that will do well in both scenarios or 2) you can have two different setups optimized for each situation. The difference will be the time to setup everything.


----------



## jeters66535 (Jun 19, 2020)

I went with the Victory RIP XV for 3D, Field, and target. They are nice and light and they way I have them set up they weigh 308 grains total. I felt like I had to go this route because I shoot 50 lbs and needed a light arrow to reach the 80 yard walk up on field. Decided to try them for 3D as well and so far have had great luck with them.


----------



## Lee_Wells (Apr 9, 2021)

I can’t comment on field as I don’t have any within a few hours drive but for 3D depending on draw length and poundage I would look at Gold Tip 22’s or X Cutters or the PS23/26’s for 3D and for indoor depending on rules for indoor I would look at PS26/27 or Triple X’s or the other large gold tips shaft I can’t remember the name right now drawing a blank


----------



## wink1999 (8 mo ago)

Superdrive 23's are great, shot them from a recurve at 44# and they reached 100 yards. Only downside is they're rather fragile.


----------



## AMKabuki75 (5 mo ago)

How durable are the Victory RTP XVs?


----------

